# Side Arm Carry



## ArmedinGB (Feb 5, 2010)

Can I legally open carry a sidearm while small game hunting? I do not have a CPL and have encountered coyote where I hunt.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Dont mean to hijack this post. I have a question that goes along with this. Can i have a pistol in a holster on my side inside of a Box blind? I do not have a CPL but i want to carry my pistol while bear hunting.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

ArmedinGB said:


> Can I legally open carry a sidearm while small game hunting? I do not have a CPL and have encountered coyote where I hunt.


Yes, a lot of us use a pistol for small game hunting.



Wizard3686 said:


> Dont mean to hijack this post. I have a question that goes along with this. Can i have a pistol in a holster on my side inside of a Box blind? I do not have a CPL but i want to carry my pistol while bear hunting.


Yes, you can as it would be legal to hunt bear with a pistol. The only issue would be the bow only bear season if that were to apply. Then you could not possess the pistol w/o a CPL.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok what if im not using the pistol to hunt with I will be hunting with a rifle i doubt the pistol is big enough to be considered useable for bear but i feel safer with it on my side.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes, you can....


----------



## shop tom (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is a related query. Can one carry (open carry) a centerfire (ie .44 Mag.) pistol while small-game hunting? It seems to me the center fire thing may be a qualifying factor.

tom


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes... You could even use the .44 for rabbit hunting if you wanted. :yikes:


----------

